# missing snake



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

So yea, my new corn smake just felt like leaving his home. Really didnt think it could get out. What can I do? My wife is really freaking out now. Will it make itself easy to find or will I find a dead snake a few months from now rotting in my house?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

start by looking in all warm spots.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Just did an search on the entire basement, and could not find it. Not too many warm places in the house.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

you could make a warm sopt put out a heat lamp in some open area may be some food there it might find and curl up with ( im thinking tie up a mouse jurassic park syle)


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wpviper said:


> you could make a warm sopt put out a heat lamp in some open area may be some food there it might find and curl up with ( im thinking tie up a mouse jurassic park syle)


same method works for catching the homeless...seriously this sounds like a logical trapping plan.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

maknwar said:


> Just did an search on the entire basement, and could not find it. Not too many warm places in the house.


 check around fridges, stoves or any appliances that give off heat and look more at night. Ive hear of snakes surviving a long time after escaping so it should be able to survive fine
For snakes you should also get a sliding lid or some clips


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Sad thing is that I was just looking for him to put him into the new critter cage with locking screen top. A day too late.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I found my BP under the dish washer.
I also found him another time slithering across the dining room floor while I was on the phone.
I almost stomped his has b/c I didn't see him.
Its going to be EXTREMETLY hard to locate this little guy!!
Post a pic of your set up and we can help you with what you need to add for seutrity...you will be surprised at their strength and what they can get through!
You obviously found out last night...that sucks..I think you were jinxed..haha

I don't know if the lamp will work...maybe with food there to but don't put it directly under the lamp as it will cook and stink.
What do you feed it anyway at this size?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I just got a new zilla critter cage with locking screen top cover so that will stop it from getting out again. I feed it pinky mice.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

In a house your screwed I figure. I lost my 5ft boa in my house once and looked for days. I eventually found it inside one of my shoes that was in my room.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ha...I founf my missing iguana IN THE FREAKING WALL!!!
Had to cut a hole the size of an outlet so I could cover it....Placed food, water and a heater next to the hole and he came out within 12 hours.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I lost 2 small corn snakes in our house, and never found them to this day. The house has been remodeled since then too. They either show up in a warm place, or disappear like magic.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I found a snake that small after it being gone for an entire month.

Look up as well. Snakes climb. I know someone who found a snake behind a picture frame once.

Putting flour or something similar along the base of the wall and across doorways will "track" it as it moves from room to room.

Best of luck.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

how in the world can a small snake climb a wall? Can it go up a flight of stairs?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It can definitely make its way up stairs. Especially if they're carpeted.

And you'd be surprised what snakes are capable of doing.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Mettle said:


> And you'd be surprised what snakes are capable of doing.


Sh*t yeah.........Look what they're doing in Washington right now!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

look everywhere, start at the cage and work your way out. look behind and under everything if something has a back to it check the back as well. and yes snakes make there way up so look up. i once found my corn in the gym bag and behind a wall unit have way up. i have heard of people that have lost pythons and boas leaving out that sticky fly trap page it sticks to the animal so its easy to find in the morning for a small corn you might want to consider something a little less sticky. you can try stacking cans to but i dont think it will be able to knock them over anyway


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

my friend lost a foot and half long black throat monitor lizard in his house. we searched for 2 days and didn't find it. then one day about 2 months later we were moving a tank he sold that was in his basement and he monitor was just chilling in there. on a table next to the furnace. we thought he just must have gotten out of this house and it was late fall so we figure it was dead some where.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

In a drunken haze....Serrapygos corn snake darted out of my hand and went into his couch. I swear the thing moved light lighting. I think it was a month or two before he found him. I think his cats are the ones that alerted him to where the snake was.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just found it.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ that's great bud! Where did you find him, and does he look any worse for wear?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I found him almost in the wide open where I lost him. It was on the cold concrete, so it was slow to react. It looks skinny, but that should change.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Great....that is how I found my BP...sliding right across the living room floor.
Now keep that tank escape proof!
haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

I am glad you found him alive and well


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats on finding it back!


----------

